# Looking for advice on purchasing Ariens 1128



## TG$ (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey, i hope this is placed ok here. I'm trying to purchase a snowblower and im currently looking at a couple ariens that i was hoping to get more info on. The one i'm closest to buying is a 1128 with battery start; i'm curious if anyone could help me figure out what year roughly this is and if it has the cast iron gear box. I know the older (80's to early 00's) are the most reliable so i'm hoping this falls into that family. If not, i found a much older 1032 but its a much further drive. here is a picture of the 1128 attached.

Thanks for any info!

pictures here: https://imgur.com/a/HgHwZ


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

If it has the Differential Lock in the center of the LH Wheel, it's a Good One. If there is a Caliper-Type-Cable Differential Lock, Stay Away and Drive for the 1032.


----------



## TG$ (Nov 29, 2017)

Figured I'd just add the pictures of the 1032 as well: https://imgur.com/a/xHjbr

Again, hope this is ok to post here. Thanks for any info on these; and what do you think is a fair price on these?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

TG$ said:


> Hey, i hope this is placed ok here. I'm trying to purchase a snowblower and im currently looking at a couple ariens that i was hoping to get more info on. The one i'm closest to buying is a 1128 with battery start; i'm curious if anyone could help me figure out what year roughly this is and if it has the cast iron gear box. I know the older (80's to early 00's) are the most reliable so i'm hoping this falls into that family. If not, i found a much older 1032 but its a much further drive. here is a picture of the 1128 attached.
> 
> Thanks for any info!
> 
> ...


----------



## TG$ (Nov 29, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> If it has the Differential Lock in the center of the LH Wheel, it's a Good One. If there is a Caliper-Type-Cable Differential Lock, Stay Away and Drive for the 1032.


The cable style would have that trigger under the left handle right? I don't think it's there but ill ask for a picture of the hubs to make sure.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

TG$ said:


> The cable style would have that trigger under the left handle right? I don't think it's there but ill ask for a picture of the hubs to make sure.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


Thats to old to have the trigger under the left grip


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a 924508, 28 inch bucket with battery start. Mine is a 2002 but it was offered again in 2004. The 924 series was last offered in 2004, I think, per Scot's website. The 1032 with the non-integrated light (sticking up) is a 1990s model.


----------



## TG$ (Nov 29, 2017)

AriensPro1128 said:


> I have a 924508, 28 inch bucket with battery start. Mine is a 2002 but it was offered again in 2004. The 924 series was last offered in 2004, I think, per Scot's website. The 1032 with the non-integrated light (sticking up) is a 1990s model.


do the 924's use the cast iron gear box? I think im gonna jump on it but just trying to find out if its one of the good old ones or a home depot version. Thanks for the response


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

yes, it is a pro version with the cast iron gearbox. my 2002 version bought used did not have the dashboard lever for the chute deflector so I added it with a kit. I believe it was added at the factory for the 2004 versions. The model number is 924508. Serial numbers under 4000 are 2002 models while above 4000 are 2004s. My only complaint is the auger housing is not as thick as on the early Ariens from the 60s and 70s.


----------

